# Members- Please Post Your Projects In This Thread



## HMF (Nov 11, 2013)

Members, this is the place for you to shine!

Post your projects in this thread for all to see!


----------



## schor (Nov 11, 2013)

*Projects by Steve (schor)*

Let's get the ball rolling with a couple projects I have posted before. I hope it's ok to just post the links.

The making of a new drawbar for my milling machine. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...-me-BusyBee-benchtop-mill?p=158113#post158113

Drill press depth stop for a canadian buffalo 18. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...-stop-Canadian-buffalo-15?p=155416#post155416


----------



## schor (Nov 13, 2013)

Did you mean this thread or in this topic? I guess I should post to the topic?



Management said:


> Members, this is the place for you to shine!
> 
> Post your projects in this thread for all to see!


----------



## chip_slinger (Nov 15, 2013)

Management said:


> Members, this is the place for you to shine!
> 
> Post your projects in this thread for all to see!



How can I move older project threads to this one? I can't see any options to do it.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 15, 2013)

Mods have to do that. Just let someone know which one you want moved.


----------



## schor (Nov 15, 2013)

hmm, is this catching on? I really hope so.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh no, I just realized my latest project post did not have "Project:" as first in the title. I was hoping to be consistent at least with myself. Could a kindly mod change the title of my thread and prefix it with Project:

Thanks in advance


----------



## chip_slinger (Nov 15, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> Mods have to do that. Just let someone know which one you want moved.



OK. Mods, please move the following to the new projects forum. Thanks!

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...ee-(Oxtool-outsidescrewball-Style)-with-Video

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/18793-Project-Brass-Hex-Support-for-Droopy-Shelf

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/18765-Project-LED-Light-for-the-Mill

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/18916-Job-Modifying-Electrical-Insulating-Standoffs

- - - Updated - - -



schor said:


> hmm, is this catching on? I really hope so.



I think so! Should there be a sticky with a couple of sentences for what should be in here, maybe some examples, and what kinds of things go in other categories?


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 16, 2013)

It is from this thread that I will likely choose the PoTM each month, so let's get them in here, guys!


----------

